# Help! Nigerian Dwarf kid constipated??



## Dextersmom (Feb 23, 2016)

Dex is our 2 week old bottle baby.  Hasn't pooped since last night.  Eating and playing as normal, but he usually poops right after he eats... at least 1-2 times a day.  Last night his poop was harder than normal.  
I don't have a syringe to do an enema (I'll get one tomorrow)  Should I give him some olive oil - Orally??!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 23, 2016)

Do you have any mineral oil?  That would be better.  Olive oil might help if you don't, or do you have any karo syrup?  Molasses?  Don't overdo it though.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 23, 2016)

Should also note that if you do have mineral oil, you need to mix about 4 or 5ml with a bit of milk or even a splash of molasses to flavor it so he will swallow---dose it at the back of his mouth.


----------



## Dextersmom (Feb 23, 2016)

I don't have any mineral oil, just olive oil.  Should I put it in his next bottle?  How much.. 4-5 ml ??


----------



## Dextersmom (Feb 23, 2016)

I gave him 3 ml in his bottle.. just to be safe... it worked like a charm! Thank you!!


----------



## babsbag (Feb 23, 2016)

Glad that worked.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 23, 2016)

I should have said "glad that all came out ok" but since @Dextersmom doesn't know me I thought maybe that was over stepping my boundaries a bit.


----------



## Dextersmom (Feb 24, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I should have said "glad that all came out ok" but since @Dextersmom doesn't know me I thought maybe that was over stepping my boundaries a bit.


Not over stepping at all!! That's too funny!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 24, 2016)




----------

